
Dumped Milk, Smashed Eggs, Plowed Vegetables: Food Waste of the Pandemic - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/11/business/coronavirus-destroying-food.html
======
vanniv
This isn't food "waste"

Have you noticed that the foods being intentionally destroyed are the very
same ones that you can't buy, because they're all gone?

This is not an accident. This is an intentional process, part of the
consolidation of power that just happened.

Instead of letting people buy the food they need, we are forcing food
production facilities to close (nearly 20% of American meat production has
already been permanently shuttered)

This is not about "waste"

This is the intentional starvation of America. Farmers ordered to dump milk
rather than deliver it to markets (despite massive shortages), processing
facilities closed permanently for dismantlement.

In a month or two, our markets, which already look much like the USSR's did,
will be utterly barren, at which point people's only source of nutrition will
be from the government.

Meanwhile, it is impossible to get a freezer anymore -- and no more are being
produced or imported any longer -- which conveniently stops people from being
able to stock up and preserve meat, dairy, and fresh foods now, while they're
still available, which will make the starvation more serious and more sudden
when they finish turning off the food supply.

The national guard has already been called up in many states to "facilitate
food delivery"

That's the final piece of the consolidation -- when people welcome the
military coming into every street in America, to enforce the house-arrests,
yes, but also to deliver the now-unavailable and critical foodstuffs to the
good, cooperative citizens who snitch on their neighbors -- you do want that
extra 100g of beef rations, don't you?

Well, if you don't rat out someone by the time I'm back in three days, I might
not have any meat for you.

Oh, and if you'd like to have this little certificate that lets you leave your
house every day, well, you could go work at the government farms. You do the
back-breaking work in the fields, and we'll pay you by letting you keep a
little of the food. Besides, otherwise, you can never leave your house again.

